# Take the test



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

Take the personality test here

Me.... ISTJ..... I'm such a caring soul :wink:

ray.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

I got bored halfway through!


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

It tells me that I am in a mess 8O 8O


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

tonyt said:


> I got bored halfway through!


As far as that Tony! 8O

You come out as tenacious and persistent then! :lol: :lol:


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

I S T J. :wink: 

tony


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

ISFJ. Really though I'm me!


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I S till F eel J ustified......


Dave :lol:


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

GEMMY said:


> I S T J. :wink:
> 
> tony


C'mon Tony be honest. :roll:

More like H.I.T.L.E.R.


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

I don't work or have a desk :?


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

I am sad I like doing these sort of things.

Not sure if the E I F P reflects this :lol: :lol: 

Sue


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

ENFP - Axe wielding homicidal maniac. 8O


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

Ta-dah, your personality type is ENFP!

Extraverted (E) 75%	Introverted (I) 25%
Intuitive (N) 59%	Sensing (S) 41%
Feeling (F) 85%	Thinking (T) 15%
Perceiving (P) 59%	Judging (J) 41%

Cheers

Dave


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Alarm bells and red flashing lights

I think it said weirdo :lol: :lol: 

Aldra :twisted: :twisted: :lol:


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

ESTJ 8)


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

FSTE 
Though to be honest I could have answered A B orC to most of the questions


----------



## Gazzer (May 1, 2005)

barryd said:


> ENFP - Axe wielding homicidal maniac. 8O


The tablets are definitely working the Barry :wink:


----------



## Gazzer (May 1, 2005)

rayrecrok said:


> Hi.
> 
> Take the personality test here
> 
> ...


Snap ISTJ :wink:


----------



## Scattycat (Mar 29, 2011)

ESTP

I'll probably survive not knowing whether that's good or bad? :roll:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Ta-dah, your personality type is ISFP!

Introverted (I) 68%	Extraverted (E) 32%
Sensing (S) 59%	Intuitive (N) 41%
Feeling (F) 60%	Thinking (T) 40%
Perceiving (P) 64%	Judging (J) 36%

Just a crazy mixed up kid then :lol: :lol:


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

ESTJ I think one of the questions implied that I would have to share that information with everyone.


----------



## iconnor (Nov 27, 2007)

ISFJ. I took a similar test about 20 years ago and came out ISTJ so I guess I've chilled out a bit since then.


----------

